# Shot one of Toolshed's cast aluminum slingshots today



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I finally got around to banding up and shooting a shooter that Toolshed gave me at the Midwest Slingshot Tournament.

It was great.

The shooter is a variant of Gopher's GS-12 that Toolshed cast in his world-famous aluminum foundry. It's a design I'm familiar with, since I've used the Altoids Can sized template that Charles posted to execute that frame in plywood, oak, and Trex. Toolshed's aluminum version is the same size, and didn't disappoint. It fit my hand perfectly.

Toolshed told me I might have to knock a few rough edges off, and I did. I think I'll go back and do a little more rounding/smoothing in the near future. The casting inspires confidence. Most surfaces are comfortably rough from what I presume is a sand mold. There are a couple of areas where the mold was a little rough, but there are no obvious voids or inclusions.

I cut some 1/2 inch straight bands, 10 inches long, so I could indulge my new obsession with shooting butterfly. Using marbles as ammo, a can quickly shredded, to my great satisfaction.

Thanks again, Toolshed!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dude! You're in Kansas! What's up?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Dude! You're in Kansas! What's up?


Hey, I'm keeping Lawrence safe from empty cans!

Congratulations on the Jelly Bean, Bean. It seems to be a real hit.

Ray


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Dude! You're in Kansas! What's up?


 " There's no place like home "


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I love that design, I made one in HDPE but modified it for TTF shooting. I use it with light bands for target plinking with BBs. Pretty nice, easily pocketable, and very comfy in the hand.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

HEart always leaps when you see a post about one of your slings ("Ohhhh, did I goof up>????")

Thanks for an awesome review! I am so glad to see them in action.

There is not one single aluminum can in the metal used to make those slingshots....ohhhh....noooooo.....Those little &@$tards get to feel the wrath of their inferior metal shredded by REAL ALUMINUM!!!

BAHAHAHAHA

Rock on my friends....Stay thirsty, and CRUSH those cans!

Your friendly neighborhood Toolshed. :naughty:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I love that design, I made one in HDPE but modified it for TTF shooting. I use it with light bands for target plinking with BBs. Pretty nice, easily pocketable, and very comfy in the hand.


Yes, I need another one in HDPE. It was my EDC, but EDCs seem to be the first ones to get traded on gifted on impulse. You can see, I've tried lots of band combinations as well as fork materials on the GS-12s.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I love that design, I made one in HDPE but modified it for TTF shooting. I use it with light bands for target plinking with BBs. Pretty nice, easily pocketable, and very comfy in the hand.
> ...


I use 1632 tubes or 117b sterling file bands. Both work great for BBs.

I extended the forks up a little, drilled a hole in the center then cut little lines int he side with a hack saw to weave the rubber in like a wave attachment. Easy to unband, reband, and shoot either TTF or OTF.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

That's quite some accurate shooting for such a minimalist design.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, Ruttles, but that was no great feat of shooting on my part.

It is a small shooter, with no "handle." But it is very grippable. And if you use a lanyard and light bands, there is no penalty in accuracy.

I choose more traditional designs for heavier bands or longer shooting sessions. They do have an edge in comfort. But I see no difference for 30 shots or so with light bands.

I suspect that's why Gopher's GS-12 is so popular as an EDC shooter. It shoots like a traditional slingshot and uses about the same material as a pickle fork!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I love seeing that picture of the GS-12 extended family!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I love that design, I made one in HDPE but modified it for TTF shooting. I use it with light bands for target plinking with BBs. Pretty nice, easily pocketable, and very comfy in the hand.
> ...


oh no! somebody tooked all yur handles !


----------



## muffintop (Nov 19, 2013)

KawKan said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I love that design, I made one in HDPE but modified it for TTF shooting. I use it with light bands for target plinking with BBs. Pretty nice, easily pocketable, and very comfy in the hand.
> ...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I cant wait for mine to come!!


----------

